# hybrid drive giving same WEI score.



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

so my old man has just upgraded/sidegraded to a hybrid drive from sammy 7200rpm HDD

his mobo 6gbs/sata3/ 880g extreme3 (lol)

the hybrid is the seagate momentus XT 750gb

but the thing is, windows index score gives him the same score (5.9) win7 ultimate!

is this right or should it have improved?


(i said it should have)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 4, 2013)

WEI is crap and useless, also hybrid drives get faster over time as they learn what files to cache to the SSD, it's also worth noting that whilst the hybrid HDD's are notably faster than a standard HDD, Windows won't rate any mechanical HDD over a 5.9 and I assume this is the case with hybrid HDD's as well.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

Hybrid drives act like a normal HDD in terms of Cache.
It recognises the things you use most, stores them in the SSD cache area for better speeds. Anything that isnt used regularly (the tools used for WEI) are stored on the HDD part.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

i think..l if you run the WEI a couple of times frequently, it will increase. only the most used stuff gets stored in the SSD part as RCoon pointed out.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks!

tbh i did think it would have changed the score due to the better read/writes etc, but there ya go windows....

hes oldschool, thinks WEI is the best benchmark, hasnt updated bios because its like dark magic ''no! dont mess with bios'', thinks a windows media player screen saver is a stress test LOL


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thinks a windows media player screen saver is a stress test LOL



Give him this from me


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks!
> 
> tbh i did think it would have changed the score due to the better read/writes etc, but there ya go windows....
> 
> hes oldschool, thinks WEI is the best benchmark, hasnt updated bios because its like dark magic ''no! dont mess with bios'', thinks a windows media player screen saver is a stress test LOL



sit him down in front of some videos man! show him he's not thinking proper in this day and age


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

he is talking about his dad. i doubt d1nky has that much patience XD

i say just do it when hes not looking XD


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

hahaha he is an oldschool thinker.

even said to put blackcurrant in my water loop to give it colour......

LOL bless him!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

hmm black currant. i like them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2013)

IIRC, Windows will only give a score higher than 5.9 if the transfer rate has to be >200MB/s and the latency has to be under 1ms, basically guaranteeing no hard drive will get higher than a 5.9.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> so my old man has just upgraded/sidegraded to a hybrid drive from sammy 7200rpm HDD
> 
> his mobo 6gbs/sata3/ 880g extreme3 (lol)
> 
> ...



Test the drive with Crystaldisk

http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html

This program will give you a more accurate result than your WEI score. My Two SSD's in RAID 0 don't even scores like they should in WEI. (And I am getting some major read and write times) So I am not surprised you are experiencing something similar.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL he wouldnt even let me install a hardware monitor to check temps when it kept crashing!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2013)

How old is your Dad?


----------

